# I'm screwed in limbo not knowing what to do



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello David,

You need to contact the International...bringing your story to us isn't going to help you with anything. Nor will anyone here be able to directly assist you in the proper course of what to do. Your best bet is to directly speak to someone in Member Records in Washington D.C.

Good luck.

Steve from NYC


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I sure hope you can recover your lost time and effort. Just be prepared for an onslaught of negative response to your post. 
Most here are card carrying republicans and hate unions. Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You've been stewing on this since 2003? I might guess this was unimportant to you, else you'd have it sorted out by now. Why the renewed effort nearly 10 years later?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What does being african American have to do with anything?


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I sure hope you can recover your lost time and effort. Just be prepared for an onslaught of negative response to your post.
> Most here are card carrying republicans and hate unions. Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


What the he** does politics have to do with this post?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> What does being african American have to do with anything?





mnelectrician said:


> What the he** does politics have to do with this post?


Both of the unrelated elements necessary to ruin a perfectly good thread topic.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> Hello David,
> 
> You need to contact the International...bringing your story to us isn't going to help you with anything. Nor will anyone here be able to directly assist you in the proper course of what to do. Your best bet is to directly speak to someone in Member Records in Washington D.C.
> 
> ...


 
*What he said:thumbsup:*


----------



## sbuck22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Contact Jerry Westerholm at 202-728-6075. He is the director of construction and maintenance for the IO. Before you do, get all the facts together. No heirsay, get any copies of papers you turned into the NJATC showing proof for leave of absence. Work hours for the time in question. Any papers from the NJATC stating their reasoning for the decision. Just cover all your bases with paper work as fact. Because he said she said or I am of the opposite race of the apprenticeship director will not get you far. A lot of paper work as proof will get you what you need. Unless you want to go to court with the local. 

Good Luck to you


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sbuck22 said:


> Contact Jerry Westerholm at 202-728-6075. He is the director of construction and maintenance for the IO. Before you do, get all the facts together. No heirsay, get any copies of papers you turned into the NJATC showing proof for leave of absence. Work hours for the time in question. Any papers from the NJATC stating their reasoning for the decision. Just cover all your bases with paper work as fact. Because he said she said or I am of the opposite race of the apprenticeship director will not get you far. A lot of paper work as proof will get you what you need. Unless you want to go to court with the local.
> 
> Good Luck to you


AND

Hold your opinions, state just the facts
Be Honest


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

mnelectrician said:


> What the he** does politics have to do with this post?


Everything. He posted here at ET.



MDShunk said:


> Both of the unrelated elements necessary to ruin a perfectly good thread topic.


I thought you did, (the actually ruining) by bringing up it was 10 years in the making. :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A reasonable man would have taken action long ago if this was important to him. There's more to this story, I feel sure. There's something fishy about letting this much time pass.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

your local Beaver county? He won't come back.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> your local Beaver county? He won't come back.


 
Did you say BEAVER...I like Beaver:thumbsup: and I don't mean Leave it to Beaver


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Something in this story does not add up.You've let things go for this long without clearing them up?And now you somehow feel you're being African -American has something to do with your problems?I smell a rat.Just saying.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I sure hope you can recover your lost time and effort. Just be prepared for an onslaught of negative response to your post.
> Most here are card carrying republicans and hate unions. Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


Yup and this card carrying Republican welcomes Dave to the forum and I started a thread in the Union Topics section so the union guys would see his post and give the man a hand.

Sorry for not fitting into the mold.


----------



## Dcluvbug (Sep 14, 2012)

The negative response is ok. It's better than what I've been getting for 10 years. If I did something so bad why haven't I been kick out. I've been jumping through hoops with no light at the end of the tunnel. I can't work union (no classification) and non union won't touch me. I live in Western pa (very few electricians of color) maybe 1% of the union I fought very hard to get the opportunity. All I want is the chance to make a decent living. In the past I would never put this out there for fear of repercussions I have nothing left I lost everything even my dignity


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Dcluvbug said:


> The negative response is ok. It's better than what I've been getting for 10 years. If I did something so bad why haven't I been kick out. I've been jumping through hoops with no light at the end of the tunnel. I can't work union (no classification) and non union won't touch me. I live in Western pa (very few electricians of color) maybe 1% of the union I fought very hard to get the opportunity. All I want is the chance to make a decent living. In the past I would never put this out there for fear of repercussions I have nothing left I lost everything even my dignity


Your dignity isn't up for grabs unless you put it up for grabs. Get on it and let us know how it turns out. Good luck :thumbsup:.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The fact you felt the need to mention you were African American means you obvisouly have a chip on your shoulder and are expecting special treatment or you were just a ****ty apprentice and instead of looking at what you did wrong your just going to say its because your black. 

Chewy - New Zealand European (Scottish and Swedish just while we are making declarations) :laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Dcluvbug said:


> The negative response is ok. It's better than what I've been getting for 10 years. If I did something so bad why haven't I been kick out. I've been jumping through hoops with no light at the end of the tunnel. I can't work union (no classification) and non union won't touch me. I live in Western pa (very few electricians of color) maybe 1% of the union I fought very hard to get the opportunity. All I want is the chance to make a decent living. In the past I would never put this out there for fear of repercussions I have nothing left I lost everything even my dignity


If what you post is the truth then contact IO as told and you will be on your way almost like a marriage for better or worse! Its only my opinion but I do not think your being black has anything to do with you NOT working! With the current laws I would say as an minority, employers and or IBEW would be more apt to hire you. I do wish you some compassion but it sounds by your post enough has not been done on your part.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dcluvbug said:


> The negative response is ok. It's better than what I've been getting for 10 years. If I did something so bad why haven't I been kick out. I've been jumping through hoops with no light at the end of the tunnel. I can't work union (no classification) and non union won't touch me. I live in Western pa (very few electricians of color) maybe 1% of the union I fought very hard to get the opportunity. All I want is the chance to make a decent living. In the past I would never put this out there for fear of repercussions I have nothing left I lost everything even my dignity


Never give up,,Every day is a new opportunity to try again Remember Tomas Edison failed 10,000 times before he could get it to work.

Good luck and go get em.:thumbup:


----------



## sbuck22 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dcluvbug said:


> If I did something so bad why haven't I been kick out.


They can not kick you out unless you did something in offense to the constitution. That is why as an apprentice most locals do not swear you in until so many hours. But as long you have been paying your dues you can continue to vote and attend meetings. 

I don't want you to think I do not believe something happened involving race. I just don't think that will get you far with the IO. As soon as it is brought up they will tighten up like a frogs a**. Then the only way to get what you are looking for is in court.

For those that think racism does not exist on either side of the fence are blind.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Never give up,,Every day is a new opportunity to try again Remember Tomas Edison failed 10,000 times before he could get it to work.
> 
> Good luck and go get em.:thumbup:


Then he killed an elephant and screwed Tesla out of his work and money.


----------

